# Old School Pioneer DEX-P1 mint in the box!



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

Not mine but a good price.

Pioneer DEX-P1 head unit RARE made in japan SQ | eBay


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank you for the posting as I was going to do but I just want to say that it's not mint.
It is mine, in great shape and complete. I have too many head units right now so I decided to sell this one.

Buy it without using ebay and I'll add a few distribution blocks (brand new and nice looking)

Pic: http://public.fotki.com/ravemeister/fs_on_ccab/p1020805.html


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey rave I'll take it outside of eBay if you'll do it at your BIN price with shipping. PM me your Paypal and I'll pay you in the morning.


----------

